# Humidity in Exo Terra.



## MMAFogg (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey all,

Im using an Exo Terra (mess roof) to house my P.Imperetor who is arriving tomorrow,

Iv used herbistat coir block as the substrate as it is reccomended for burrowing animals in humid enviroments, also i have some forest moss in there too in random patches and in the top of an ornemental root, iv also constructed a little hide for him, 

Im using a heat mat on one side for the temp and i have pretty much got it regulated well, its between 25-30 most of the day, 

now humidity iv read needs to be around 75-80, i know emperors are hardy but i can only seem to get it to hit 60, iv had it set up for a day and a half, when i woke this morning it was at 70, with the mat off over night, 

has anyone got any tips on raising the humidity a bit? iv used some masking tape to cover the mesh at the top but after reading clingfilm is better im going to wrap it tomorrow.

Thanks in advance

Mike.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 6, 2012)

Why don't you just mist often, maintain heat using a lamp or heat mat, and make sure there is good ventilation...? I don't think you need to mess with all this to maintain the humidity!


----------



## MMAFogg (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, thats the simple option, 

the sub is a little damp and it feels quite humid to my hand in there, its got a full water bowl and i will mist ofton, im thinking that it should be more than fine wth what i have, i just want to get it bang on, this is my 1st scorpion so i want to get it right for the little fella!


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 6, 2012)

Keep the substrate damp. They'll spend most of the time underground anyways. Don't worry to much about the humidity in the air.


----------



## Boatman (Jun 6, 2012)

For my avic's ExoTerra, I tore the screen out of the frame and replaced it with acrylic. I drilled air holes in the acrylic and attached it to the lid frame with silicone. The only problem is now the lid sits too high for the latches to catch, so I just put a rock on top of it. So far so, good.


----------



## MMAFogg (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys,

Im going to wrap up the mesh for now, i imagin he will get on fine in there, if i notice any weird or stress related behaviour i will give the acrylic roof a shot,

Thanks again, cant wait for my first Scorp to arrive!! (tomorrow by 1pm!!!!)


----------



## Boatman (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats and good luck!...


----------



## BAM1082 (Jun 6, 2012)

I usually cover about 70% of the screen with saran wrap. 

The uncovered portion is always above the water dish. When I re-fill it I let it over flow and soak up into the medium.  I use about 60/30/10  Coco/Clay/Sand for Pandius Spp. 

If you really worried about it, add 3/4" of pebbles at the bottom of the tank, add a 1/2" PVC pipe in the corner that runs vertically from the top of the tank to the pebbles, Cover with 8-10" of moist substrate. 
Then pour water through the medium slowly until you see a water level in the pebbles. 

After the initial "soaking" pack slightly. This will hold good burrows. 

Fill up the water level at the bottom through the PVC tube, and mist occasionally. Check the moisture level and re-soak if needed.

Ive done this a few times when I used to keep this genus, add a dozen Isopods, and you'll just have to add food lol. 

Cheers 
Bammer


----------



## MMAFogg (Jun 6, 2012)

well, i just checked it and boom, 75% after putting some duct tape over the mesh vent! sorted, im happy with that, its now in the optimum temperature and humidity range for him when he arrives tomorrow!!!


----------

